# Outdoor environment effecting Heat Press



## SixGirlsTshirts (May 25, 2018)

Good afternoon-

We have a sporting event coming up and will be pressing t-shirts outdoors. Is there a temperature that is too cold to use your heat press effectively? 


We have tarps we put up, and we've done this event in the summer but now that the temps will be hovering around 50 degrees, I want to try and find out any issues that may arise.


Thanks in advance. 

Have a Blessed day!!

Jason
SixgirlsTshirts.com


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jason. Do you have a heat gun to measure the heating element temperature? I think that would be a good idea to possibly increase the temperature in colder weather.


----------



## SixGirlsTshirts (May 25, 2018)

No unfortunately we don't but I'll increase a little and do a couple test runs..


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

200 degrees is 200 degrees regardless of the ambient temperature. 

What will be affected is the time to reach the set temperature (slower), and the cooling down time (faster).


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

proworlded said:


> Jason. Do you have a heat gun to measure the heating element temperature? I think that would be a good idea to possibly increase the temperature in colder weather.





I agree with Proworlded. Even of you set the Press to whatever temp ,and its cold outside the temp will fluctuate more than you think. And then you have put into consideration how cold the shirt etc is, When you press that shirt and its cold ,It will lower the temp of the platen. You will get variable temps. Your best bet is is to raise the temp or cover the press to keep the heat more stable from the cold air . Also keep the shirts in a warmer place if possible.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

pippin decals said:


> And then you have put into consideration how cold the shirt etc is, When you press that shirt and its cold ,It will lower the temp of the platen.


Don't you pre-heat your bottom platen and pre-press your shirts? just keep in mind that things will cool down faster, and warm up slower. That's all.


----------



## SixGirlsTshirts (May 25, 2018)

Would a quick pre press of the t-shirts before applying the decals, help with the warming of the shirts enough you think??


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

SixGirlsTshirts said:


> Would a quick pre press of the t-shirts before applying the decals, help with the warming of the shirts enough you think??


What I'm trying to say is that it is a non-issue. It's like asking if a pound of led is heavier than a pound of feathers.
If you pre-heat the bottom platen and pre-press the t-shirt to remove moisture, then the ambient temperature becomes irrelevant.


----------



## SixGirlsTshirts (May 25, 2018)

Thanks TABOB


----------

